# The old crew from Anchor house,Custom house or Red Ensign club.



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

Any old memories of the London Seamans missions where many would meet joining ships or paying off or just a night out.
The 60's and early 70's were my time . great years and great days of 50,000 seaman shipping out.
Anyone still have fond memories of the time of the missions.


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anchor House was my preference when in London. It was clean, cheap and you could get to most places easily enough by public transport. At the time i thought it was a pretty classy place as was not used to staying in a hotel.


----------

